# Built myself a stack



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

I have been running out of space for my collection so I put my aquarium on ebay and it sold on the second day of a ten day listing. So yesterday I gave myself the afternoon of work and built my new stack from conti boards which I got from B&Q. Its 3 vivs 38" x 18"x 24"- 16" high the whole thing has cost less than buying one flatpack viv. Just need to seal it with silacone and add the track and glass when it arrives then kit it out with dimmer stats and Ceramic heaters. 



Heres what used to be there










I think its an improvment (wife doesn't)


















Regards Maki


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

nice mate! would it not have been easier to take the stickers off first though lol


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

alsynthe said:


> nice mate! would it not have been easier to take the stickers off first though lol


No I have no nails and it would of doubled the build time,so the wife said she would do it for me in the day.

Regards Maki


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

haha even better, have u just used screws to hold it together?


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes just stainless steel screws was going to get some of the blocks but they are not really any good with the weight and stresses invoved plus its messy sealing around them.
Regards Maki


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks good m8, what you gona keep in there ?


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

AnthonyY said:


> Looks good m8, what you gona keep in there ?


Top two Royals and a jj sibling in the bottom until I build it a taller viv.
Then I will put my male Hoggie in there.

Regards Maki


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok cool don;t forget to post pics of the finished set-ups 8)


----------



## mourne (Apr 20, 2006)

Looking good  those stickers can sometimes be a pain to get off  . It`s always satisfying when you make something yourself and yes the price can have a big influence compared to buying the flat packs.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice mate. Looks good.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

looks very good to me :2thumb:


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

looks great make sure you post more pics when their finished and occupied.


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

As promised heres some pics of the stack finished and setup with its inhabitants.










Spot the Hoggie




























I am going to pick up my female 03 jj's next week who will go in the middle viv for now which is empty. I have the glass for another 38"x18" x24" to put on top. my jungle jags will eventualy end up in the taller vivs just at the mo they have been in as breeders rack in large conticos so dont want to overwhelm them with too much space above their heads as they were used to 8".

Regards Maki


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

The vivs look wicked, i have spotted the hoggie, he is in the bottom viv, on the right side of the branch


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks m8 and you spotted the Hoggie.

Regards Maki


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah spotted the ickle hoggy. Looks great mate. Glad it all went to plan.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Good job


----------



## mourne (Apr 20, 2006)

Looking great


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

This is how the stack looks now,Well OK the bottom one hasn't changed but the middle one has, still intend to add more decoration maybe some longer branches and plastic plants for the jungle jag sibs.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks excellent m8, i like the tree stump in the first viv


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

AnthonyY said:


> Looks excellent m8, i like the tree stump in the first viv


Thanks m8 I like the half stump in their too but hannibal dont use it, I may move it and add a longer branch going the full length as he likes to perch on his branch.

alsynthe BTW not a sticker in sight :lol:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeh, that's a shame as it looks quality, yep no stickers :lol:


----------



## plums (Feb 20, 2006)

That looks exactly what I was looking for.... it looks great..

Can you buy the wood cut to hoe ever big you want it ? where would I go ..Homebase ? B7Q ?


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

plums said:


> That looks exactly what I was looking for.... it looks great..
> 
> Can you buy the wood cut to hoe ever big you want it ? where would I go ..Homebase ? B7Q ?


Thanks and Yes I got mine from B&Q,they will cut it to size but aren't very accurate.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

That’s brilliant mate, you should build a few on the side and sell them, iv bin looking into getting one from vivbuilder.co.uk (that’s why id like your stunning JxC) but a treble rack like that is £350, take it yours cost a little less? Only problem I can think of is that the heat mats would have to go inside the viv? Nice snakes too by the way.


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

only just seen this thread dam maki u handy with wood fancy coming round mine and buiding me some


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

maki said:


> Yes just stainless steel screws was going to get some of the blocks but they are not really any good with the weight and stresses invoved plus its messy sealing around them.
> Regards Maki


Too right, I used them and they were a pain! You end up using 3 times as many screws, and get sealant everywhere!!

Nice vivs!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

and 6 months down the line they have held together ok yeh?


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Just Came Accross Thread. Very Nice Stack Mate And Snakes Within! You Get The Wood From B&Q?


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

selling them then?


----------

